# Créer email publicitaire (newsletter)



## Roockie (13 Mars 2007)

Hello !! 

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon post et j'ai même fait un recherche dans les forums.

En fait, j'aimerai créer un email "publicitaire" en HTML pas les spams !!! C'est juste informer les clients sur les promos des produits, etc.. un peu comme LDLC, Pixmania (newsletter).

Un programme où je pourrai faire une maquette, mise en page (image, texte, et le convertir en HTML puis les envoyer à ts les contacts).

Avec quelle programme je pourrai réaliser ça ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Mars 2007)

Salut,
Avant toute chose, je signale :
1 - que *l'envoi de mail doit se faire avec l'accord des personnes*.
2 - *Le seul fait de poss&#233;der une adresse mail n'implique pas cette accord*.
3 - Enfin, il faut pr&#233;voir *une possibilit&#233; de d&#233;sinscription* pour ne plus recevoir de mail.

Si ces conditions sont r&#233;unies, alors il te suffit d'utiliser un &#233;diteur classique ou dream (Le codage du mail se fera *OLD SCHOOL* => html 4) et de passer ton mail &#224; la moulinette avec BulkMailer ou Intellimerge...


----------



## soifdemac (13 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Etant actuellement dans le même type de recherche que toi (j'ai lancé un post hier dans cette rubrique : créer un site) j'ai obtenu des réponses qui me semble-t-il sont valables également dans ton cas. 
Tu trouveras un tutorial sur le site :
http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-6-0-apprenez-a-creer-votre-site-web.html
Je le trouve très bien fait, même pour un hyper débutant comme moi.
J'espère que tu auras d'autres réponses encore plus adaptées à ta demande.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

Emails HTML - Dompter la bête


----------



## Roockie (13 Mars 2007)

fredmac75 a dit:


> Salut,
> Avant toute chose, je signale :
> 1 - que *l'envoi de mail doit se faire avec l'accord des personnes*.
> 2 - *Le seul fait de posséder une adresse mail n'implique pas cette accord*.
> ...




Merci pour vos remarques sur ces 3 points importants. C'est bien de me les rappeler . j'ai failli les oublier...

merci pr vos réponses !


----------



## Roockie (13 Mars 2007)

fredmac75 a dit:


> Si ces conditions sont réunies, alors il te suffit d'utiliser un éditeur classique ou dream (Le codage du mail se fera *OLD SCHOOL* => html 4) et de passer ton mail à la moulinette avec BulkMailer ou Intellimerge...



Old School, c'est un programme ? je ne le trouve pas sur google où je pourrai le télécharger ?

Et Dreamweaver ne pourrait pas m'aider ?


----------



## miz_ici (13 Mars 2007)

Old School (&#224; la vielle &#233;cole) donc &#224; la main  en tapant du code HTML avec tes petits doigts, mais tu peut te faire aider par un logiciel du genre de Dreamweaver&#174; comme il est conseill&#233; plus haut :love:


----------



## macamoi (8 Août 2009)

Je ne comprend pas...

C'est interdit d'envoyer un mail à par exemple un restaurant pour lui demander s'il serait intéresser par par exemple des serviettes ou des sets de tables.... et des images... ect...

ben... c'est pas différent que de lui envoyer une lettre publicitaire non?

Je veux bien croire que faire du spam avec une affiliation sans son accord à une newsletter soit par contre interdite... mais là...

Je dois donc lui téléphoner avant puis leur envoyer le mail... donc je démarche... c'est la même chose... non?

Alain


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Emails HTML - Dompter la bête



Je conseille aussi la lecture de ce site : email standards 

Pour laspect mailing commercial, en bref, pour la question accord des personnes tout dépend si les adresses auxquelles tu as accès sont dordre privé ou professionnel (en très gros, différence entre Michel.Dupont@chez.moi et contacte.nous@notre.taf). Dans tout les cas il faut bien sûr gérer les désinscriptions.


----------



## maxLEgri (11 Août 2009)

Si tu veux avoir un mail personnalisé avec l'un ou l'autre de tes produits, je vois pas ou est le problème.

Comme dit Nephou, pense à gérer les désinscriptions, et commence par le codage à la main, HTML et CSS et pas de tableaux, ces pas les bons tutos qui manque sur Internet.


----------



## dmo95 (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà personnellement je n'ai pas les mêmes difficultés que le post initial.

Mon site est près, les systèmes et droits liés aux libertés informatiques sont implémentés...

Je n'arrive tout simplement pas à visualiser correctement mes mails HTML (testé sur Gmail, et Windows live, et Mail)... Vous pouvez visualiser mon template newsletter ici.

Je ne comprend pas, j'ai respecter pas mal de règles évoquées sur POMPAGE, ou d'autres tutos, mais rien y fait !

Je sais que la communauté MacG sera m'aider  Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Utilise les styles inline. 


```
<h2 style="margin-top: 3em">Titre</h2>
<p style="text-align: center; font-style: italic;">Texte centré italique</p>
```

Et si tu ne fais pas de l'xhtml 5, n'oublie pas le doctype


----------



## dmo95 (27 Septembre 2009)

Et bien justement après avoir lu les différentes ressources à ce sujet, j'ai essayer de simple mail comme le tien... 

Dans ton exemple, je reçois correctement le mail mais pas de texte centré, ni d'italique...

Et la propriété background non plus ne fonctionne pas, les images ne se chargent pas... même après avoir accepté les images (pour Windows Live).

Enfin pour le css inline, je ne crois pas que ce soit une contrainte forte. J'ai cru comprendre que les balises style fonctionnaient très bien mais la précautions à prendre est de mettre ces balises dans le body et non dans le header.

Je n'y vois plus grand chose dans tout ca... pourtant j'utilise le code suivant qui respecte nombre de normes ?!


```
$email = $_POST['email'];
$header=$_POST['sujet'];
$message = $_POST['message'];
$from = "From:noreply@retroparadize.com\nMime-Version:\n"; 
$from .= " 1.0\nContent-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1\n"; 
		
mail($email,stripslashes($header), $message,$from);
```


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Attention les css inline sont définit avec l'attribut style sur l'élément html. Les styles dans le body doivent être au minimum parce que pas mal de webmail les font sauter à l'affichage. 

Les webmails emêchent pas mal de mail de s'afficher correctement (c'est juste à l'affichage le mail n'est pas modifié) mais dans les clients mails un peu évolués ça s'affiche correctement. Souvent ce sont les images d'arrière-plan qui sautent, prévoir une couleur au cas où les caractères de l'élément sont en blanc.

Plus d'info


----------



## dmo95 (27 Septembre 2009)

Merci, je vais regarder un peu de ce côté là, mais un truc m'échappe, car j'ai téléchargé un template gratuit qu'il propose. Puis je l'ai envoyé via mon formulaire de newsletter, même résultat, que du texte brute (gmail, windows live, Mail Apps)...

Je vous tiens au courant demain, mais il dois y avoir quelque chose que je fais pas correctement mais quoi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Si c'est un problème de php ou du respect du standard email, je peux pas t'aider beaucoup 

Regarde la source du mail dans mail.app


----------



## Kzimir (29 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement le problème semble être au niveau de l'envoi et pas au niveau de la newsletter elle même...

Tu trouveras ici un tableau de compatibilité CSS pour les différents webmails et clients de messagerie : http://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/

Quand au background de la page, effectivement il saute chez la plupart des webmails...
Même un background dans une cellule de tableau risque de ne pas être interprété partout comme il faut...


----------



## dmo95 (1 Octobre 2009)

Bon je crois que je vais me tourner vers PhpMailer, car les templates ne passent pas et pourtant j'utilise leur propre code... bref que de problèmes.

Je ne sais pas si cela va changer grand choses !? En tout cas je suis toujours embêté par l'envoi de mail HTML... et en ce qui concerne les formats CSS je veux bien mais le background... et la majorité des propriétés sont accepté par Mail App, or un simple bout de code comme celui-ci ne fonctionne pas :

```
<html>
<head>
      <style type="text/css">
            p {color : blue; background-color : green;}
      </style>
</head>
<body>
       <p>Hello</p>
</body>
</html>
```

Ca me gave


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Ben oui, l'élément <style> DOIT être dans le body et pas dans le head. Et il faut utiliser au maximum l'attribut style="" sur les éléments. 

Pour faire des colonnes, utiliser un tableau (hélas  ).


----------



## hdmc construction (9 Janvier 2010)

cc je v cree un maill puplicitaire dans tou la france entire coment je peux fair merci


----------



## Niconemo (13 Janvier 2010)

> cc je v cree un maill puplicitaire dans tou la france entire coment je peux fair merci



Mmmh&#8230; Je dirais, d'abord prendre deux ou trois cours de français, peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

+1


----------



## aeros (22 Janvier 2010)

c'est marrant, le mec il demande comment faire pour créer une newsletter, et tout le monde lui sort ce qu'il n'a pas le droit de faire, les interdictions ....!!!

Calme les gars 

c'est bien français ca ! tu veux faire quoi dans la vie mon petit...sachant que tu n'as pas le droit de faire ci, ci , et ca.... 

bon par contre c'est vrai que le spam est interdit, mais si les emails que tu as sont issus directement de l'inscription des clients, et précisant que c'était pour recevoir une newsletter, alors tu es ok, sans oublier le lient de désinscription !

Le plus simple, tu fais une page html sous n'importe quel éditeur, et ensuite tu l'intègres soit dans un site de routage, ou alors dans un soft de mailing que tu mets sur ta bécane.

Il y en a pas mal, tu n'as qu'a chercher sur le net des soft de mailing...

Et après...tu n'as qu'a mettre les plus belles offres du marche !!!

A+


----------



## buz33800 (24 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous !

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit plus haut. Le site du zéro c'est génial pour apprendre rapidement le code HTML (j'ai réussi à créer un site grâce à leur tuto).

Par contre, tu ne peux pas balancer du mail publicitaire comme ça dans les boîtes de réception, il y a quelques règles à suivre.

J'ai prévu de faire des newsletters pour mon site donc du coup je me suis renseignée. Jette un coup d'oeil à ce blog (http://www.blogemailing.com/) tu aura des conseils notamment en ce qui concerne la législation puisque tout le monde ici n'est pas d'accord sur les envois publicitaires.

En tout cas bon courage !


;-)


----------

